# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Medycyna estetyczna

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, portal rynek estetyczny przygotowuje nowy projekt z tej okazji chcieliśmy zadać Wam dosłownie 4 pytania, oto link do ankiety Ankieta medycyna estetyczna | Rynek Estetytyczny – Lekarze, Firmy, Biznes zapraszam do udzielania odpowiedzi. Dziękuję.

----------


## natasiaa

Medycyna estetyczna w porzadku, ale pamietajcie moje drogie wszystko z umiarem! Ja czasem do Klinika Estetica wizytę umówię na jakieś przedłużanie brwi albo np. na makijaż permanentny ale o takich rzeczach jak powiększanie piersi to w ogóle nie myślę, bo po co mi to potrzebne?

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Polecam, przeprowadzaną przez nasz szpital, terapię komórkami macierzystymi, z własnej tkanki tłuszczowej. Podawane dożylnie docierają do wszystkich tkanek i narządów, dzięki czemu polepszają ich funkcje. Po takiej terapii obserwowana jest poprawa wyglądu skóry i włosów.

Klinika Transplantacji Tkanki Tłuszczowej i Komórek Macierzystych - Klinika Transplantacji Tkanki Tłuszczowej i Komórek Macierzystych

----------


## jadki89

Jestem tego samego zdania, mam koleżanki, które korzystają z dobrodziejstw medycyny ale z umiarem...Sama też korzystałam niejednokrotnie z usług mediart clinic w Poznaniu i wyglądam super, nie chce tez przesadzić w druga stronę, bo młodsza już nie bede, ale dla efektów i super samopoczucia warto  :Smile:

----------


## Julekkk

A coś z medycyny estetycznej?

----------


## majestatka

Moim zdaniem jednak stosowanie preparatów na nic się zda. Kwestia ćwiczeń, odpowiedniej diety oraz stosownych profesjonalnych zabiegów. Cellulitu zwykłymi kremami z drogerii nie usuniesz. Mi się udało pozbyć cellulitu z pomocą endermologii – to taki masaż próżniowy, który pomaga w likwidacji cellulitu i ujędrnia ciało  :Smile:  Po kilku zabiegach już widziałam różnicę jeśli chodzi o stan skóry. Robiłam go u siebie w Częstochowie na Kiedrzyńskiej w klinice Bellazone bo to właśnie tam mi doradzili ten zabieg na moje „problemy”  :Wink: . Uważam, że naprawdę warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja znam dobry gabinet kosmetyczny specjalizujący się w super zabiegach na twarz, ciało, dłonie i paznokcie i jest to zakład kosmetyczny  Esthe w Lublinie.  Ja osobiście chodzę tam teraz na zabiegi redukujące cellulit i depilację.

----------


## kamilak1x

Ja chodziłam na zabiegi Endermologii do Luxmedu w Lublinie, cellulitu już prawie nie mam  :Smile:

----------


## Nonkka

Wybór gabinetu jest bardzo ważny, ale równie ważny jest wybór bezpiecznego i sprawdzonego produktu. Nie pozwalajmy wstrzykiwać sobie byle czego. Sama planuje powiększenie ust, więc sporo czytam, radziłam się też już dwóch lekarzy med. estetycznej, co do produktów. Jest kilka naprawdę dobrych, ja zdeycduje sie chyba na wypelniacz Restylane ze wzgledu na to, ze daje naturalny efekt, a tym mi bardzo zalezy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodziłam na zabiegi do kliniki melitus w Warszawie i wykonywała mi je Pani doktor Urszula Kozłowska, zabiegi mi pomogły pozbyć się cellulitu, teraz już czuję się komfortowo chodząc na basen i takie różne gdzie odsłaniam ciało.

----------


## koliberkowa

Oczywiście, ze wszystko powinno być z umiarem. Nie inaczej. Ja miała powiększane usta i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektu. Ale ja to musiałam zrobić z tego względu, ze dolną warge miałam grubszą niż górną. Stąd taka decyzja. Plus to, że jeszcze w dodatku dolną szczęke miałam lekko wysuniętą do przodu. A że bałam sie zabiegu cofnięcia szczęki, to zdecydowałam się na powiększane górnej wargi. następna sprawa to dobry preparata. Z mojej strony polecam preparat Restylane ( wczesniej mi mówił o nim lekarz oraz wiele pisałam z dziewczynami na fb). Preparat jest najszerzej  przebadanym na rynku mający w dodatku rejestrację FDA.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem zwolenniczka medycyny estetycznej ale tak, jak ktos napisał wyżej - z umiarem. I z dobrymi produktami. Jeżeli chodzi o kwas hialuronowy to ja polecam Restylane, to czysto krystaliczny żel kwasu hialuronowego, więc powoduje naturalny efekt a efekt lalki barbie  :Wink:

----------


## meike23

Dokładnie wszystko z umiarem  :Wink:  Też jestem po zabiegu z użyciem Restylane. Miałam powiększane usta. Efekt się długo utrzymuje. U mnie utrzymywał się 10 miesiecy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja jestem zwolenniczka medycyny estetycznej ale tak, jak ktos napisał wyżej - z umiarem. I z dobrymi produktami. Jeżeli chodzi o kwas hialuronowy to ja polecam Restylane, to czysto krystaliczny żel kwasu hialuronowego, więc powoduje naturalny efekt a efekt lalki barbie


Zgadzam się, z umiarem wszystko jest okej  :Smile:  A wypełniacz Restylane to jeden z lepszych, znany na całym świecie w zasadzie i to juz z 20 lat.

----------


## Barbararossa

Z tego co pamiętam, to Restylane przeprowadzono podobno 30 mln zabiegów więc coś to znaczy  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na 40-ste urodziny otrzymałam bon na redukcje zmarszczek wokół ust przy użyciu wypełniacza Restylane. Początkowo byłam sceptycznie nastawiona. Teraz jestem po zabiegu i cieszę się, że otrzymałam właśnie taki prezent. Zmarszczki pięknie się wypełniły, wyglądam dużo młodziej i promienniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem niedługo po zabiegu nawilżania skóry twarzy i dłoni produktem Restylane Skinboosters. Naprawdę zdziwiłam się, ze po jednym zabiegu będzie tak od razu widoczny efekt. Planuję zrobić jeszcze drugą sesję, żeby efekt trzymał się jeszcze dłużej  :Smile:

----------


## Józefina J.

Ja polecam medycynę estetyczną i chirurgię plastyczną każdemu, kto ma problemy z kompleksami. Miałam poważny problem z opadającą powieką i zmarszczkami, a dzięki wsparciu dr Boligłowy moja buzia wygląda z 10 lat młodziej. Warto czasami zadbać o siebie

----------


## Gaja45

Ja zdecydowanie polecam dr Pabiańczyka - medycyna estetyczna i chirurgia plastyczna nie mają przed nim tajemnic.

----------


## Beatka77

Ja jeszcze nie miałam nawilżania skóry w sensie takiego zabiegu. Ale miałam wypełniane zmarszczki preparatem restylane  :Wink:  Fajny efekt, naturalny  :Wink:

----------


## Gilda88

jak już rozmawiamy o zabiegach, to w jaki sposób lekarz podczas takich zabiegów dba o higienę ? U mnie lekarz zawsze o to dbał, a teraz tez ma takie Custom Packi. jest cały zestaw do zachowania higieny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie zawsze wszystko jednorazowe, naprawę pod względem higieny chyba lepiej być nie może. Miałam robiony filler ust u dr Łątkowskiego i wyszło perfekcyjnie. Lekarz naprawdę dba o pacjentkę, bo przez cały czas pytał czy wszystko jest w porządku, na konsultacjach tez omawialiśmy wszystkie procedury, polecam.

----------


## Soviank

Widziałam efekty po różnych kwasach i jak mam byc szczery to po Restylane Kysse jest zdecydowanie najlepszy. oczywiście to jest moje zdanie. każdy ma prawo miec inne  :Wink:  Nie ma tutaj napompowanych ust, wyglądających jak wargi sromowe.

----------


## Cherrele

ja w ogóle jeszcze dodam, że Restylane jest kwasem bardzo bezpiecznym, rekomendowanym przez lekarzy. Najlepiej jeszcze jak dany lekarz zamawia prosto od dystrybutora. Wtedy jest 100% pewność, że kwas jest wiadomego pochodzenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też chodzę do Esthe w Lublinie na depilację i byłam też na makijażu permanentnym brwi. Obsługa jest tam świetna, bardzo profesjonalna i mają dobre ceny, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam na liftingu twarzy i szyi, z tym, że po prostu na operacji u bardzo kompetentnego chirurga - dr Łątkowskiego z Polanicy-Zdroju. Nic dziwnego, że tyle osób mi go polecało, efekt jest piękny. Blizn nie widać, skóra jest super naciągnięta, wyglądam o wiele młodziej i dzięki temu tak też się czuje, polecam.

----------


## InTheMorning

Ja miałam blizny ale potrądzikowe, które tak czy siak musiałam usunąć laserem. Były usuwane laserem picosure. Potem konieczne było nawilżanie za pomocą Restylane Skinboosters. Bardzo dobra regeneracja skóry i dobre nawilżenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Korzystam z zabiegów medycyny estetycznej i jestem ich zwolenniczką  :Smile:  Wszystko jest dla ludzi, grunt to dobry specjalista z tego obszaru, który wykona zabieg skutecznie i estetycznie. Osobiście jestem pacjentką dra Migały z Kliniki Sfera w Warszawie, to świetny lekarz, który ma wiele lat doświadczenia. Ostatnio robiłam zabieg wolumetrii, efekt naprawdę wspaniały  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też korzystam, byłam do tej pory na kilku zabiegach, wszystkie wykonywali lekarze w WellDerm we Wrocławiu. Ten gabinet bardzo serdecznie polecam, pracują tam fachowcy, a panie tam pracujące są świetną wizytówką, bo same też korzystają z uroków ich zabiegów i wyglądają przepięknie (pytałam co i jak  :Smile: ). Najpierw byłam tam na konsultacji i diagnozie czego tak naprawdę moja skóra potrzebuje, a później wykupiłam polecany mi pakiet glowing, który cenowo wychodzi wyga dobrze, a efekty sa przepiękne. Moja skóra odzyskała zdrowy blask, jest pięknie napięta, elastyczna i wygląda o wiele młodziej, polecam.

----------


## MiaIja

W końcu znoszą te wszystkie obostrzenia :P  Ja się wybieram na zabieg z kwasem HA restylane Skinboosters  :Wink:  Jak dla mnie genialny zabieg, który miałam po lecie. Robię go też po zimie, ale dopiero teraz będe mogła mieć, bo byl pandemia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma nic złego w medycynie estetycznej. Ja sama miałam robiony zabieg  powiększenia ust własnym tłuszczem i uważam, że teraz wyglądam jeszcze lepiej. Zabieg przeprowadził bardzo dobry chirurg - dr Łątkowski z kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju  i polecam go serdecznie. Usta sa wyraźnie powiększone, w końcu symetryczne, ale nie przesadzone. Na całe szczęście nie wyglądają sztucznie, jak kacze usta. Cenowo zabieg wychodzi naprawdę korzystnie, a jest przeprowadzany w sposób bezpieczny przed doświadczonego i rzetelnego lekarza, polecam.

----------


## anetkab

Też nie uważam żeby w tym było coś nie tak, to moje ciało i sama płace za zabiegi więc o co w ogóle chodzi? Gabinet doktora Piotra Romańczuka w Stargardzie jest nowoczesny i oferuje szeroki zakres usług medycyny estetycznej. Osobiście jestem zadowolona po wizycie, zmarszczki zniknęły, a skóra znacznie się wygładziła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jasne że nie, ja chodzę na botoks do Knack Clinic we Wrocławiu, do dr Knakiewicza i efekt jaki daje ten zabieg na mojej skórze twarzy jest super. Ceny ma rozsądne, wręcz powiedziałabym, ze atrakcyjne. Przed pierwszym zabiegiem byłam u niego na konsultacji, gdzie wszystko mi wyjaśnił i powiedział o co chodzi, jaki będzie efekt, ile będzie się utrzymywał i czego mam sie spodziewać. Tel lekarz jest faktycznie rzetelny i wie co robi, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja chodzę na mezoterapię igłową OxyPin do ESTHE w Lublinie i bardzo serdecznie ich polecam. Obsługa miła, lekarz robiący zabieg w pełni profesjonalny, wszystkie działania są wykonywane bezpiecznie, w korzystnej cenie. A efekt jest przepiękny, skóry w tak dobrym stanie nie miałam nigdy wcześniej. Jest odpowiednio napięta i elastyczna. Zmarszczek nie widać, a przebarwienia, które miałam na twarzy, w większości od słońca, całkowicie mi zniknęły, warto się do nich wybrać.

----------


## dorotka56

Wszelkie zabiegi poprawiające mankamenty twarzy polecam robić w Gabinecie Medest-Silesia. Perfekcyjnie wykonane usunięcie zmarszczek i korekta ust odmłodziły mnie o 15 lat.

----------


## stalker 8

Wonder Woman (2017) - No Man's Land Scene (6/10) | Movieclips
9 322 892 wyświetleń•4 maj 2018
Movieclips
43,7 mln subskrybuje

Wonder Woman (2017) - I Believe in Love Scene (10/10) | Movieclips
4 274 341 wyświetleń•4 maj 2018
Movieclips
43,7 mln subskrybuje 

Wonder Woman (2017) - Saving Veld Scene (7/10) | Movieclips
2 227 962 wyświetleń•4 maj 2018
Movieclips
43,7 mln subskrybuje

Warto również zobaczyć wykłady profesor Wandy Półtawskiej.

----------


## ewelina723

Powiększyłam sobie usta w Akademii Medycyny Estetycznej w Rzeszowie i wyglądam bardzo naturalnie. Polecam tę klinikę każdemu kto chce poprawić swoją prezencję.

----------


## Haneczka78

Po pandemii moja skóra była w bardzo kiepskim stanie. Brakowało jej odpowiedniego nawilżenia i odżywienia. Zabiegi w SCM estetic pomogły przywrócić jej blask. Teraz regularnie korzystam z ich oferty. U mnie najlepiej sprawdzają się zabiegi mezoterapii oraz osocza bogatopłytkowego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam na liftingu chirurgicznym u chirurga Łątkowskiego w jego klinice w Polanicy-Zdroju i jestem całkowicie zadowolona z efektów. Skóra jest wygładzona, nie mam żadnego uczucia naciągnięcia, ani nic w tym stylu, nie straciłam też moich rysów twarzy, za to zmarszczki odeszły w niepamięć. Lekarz świetnie się spisał, zabieg powiódł sie w 100%, wyglądam młodziej, świeżej, ale nie sztucznie, polecam.

----------


## Zofia554

Polecam zabiegi poprawiające urodę oferowane przez Akademię Medycyny Estetycznej Ursynów. Sama wykonałam tam zabieg wygładzania zmarszczek i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów.

----------


## DankaBinia

Zabiegi chirurgiczne, których celem jest poprawa wyglądu muszą być wykonywane przez dobrego chirurga. Polecam usługi dra Wiktora Czyżaka - to świetny specjalista. Korygowałam u niego nos i uszy. Po tym zabiegu wyglądam bardzo naturalnie i jestem zadowolona z efektów.

----------


## Alizee

Ja tam normalnie korzystam z zabiegów medycyny estetycznej a dokładniej z botoksu i żyję  :Wink:  A chodze na ostrzykiwanie lwiej zmarszczki w Dziegielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie  :Wink:

----------


## Barbara64

Najlepszy gabinet medycyny estetycznej z którego usług korzystałam to Akademia Medycyny Estetycznej dr Szczepańska. Od czasu jak wykonałam tam pierwszy zabieg, stwierdziłam, że nie muszę już szukać innego gabinetu bo u wykonują najlepsze zabiegi. Polecam!

----------


## PatrycjaK4

Wiele skutecznych zabiegów odmładzających i poprawiających urodę oferuje Absolu Clinic. Polecam ten gabinet.

----------


## Dagmara_23

Moim największym kompleksem były odstające uszy. Starałam się zasłonić je włosami, ale i tak odstawały. Poddałam się zabiegowi korekcji uszu i wszystkie moje kompleksy zniknęły. Zabieg wykonał dr Maciej Kulicki. Polecam usługi tego chirurga.

----------

